# PhotonVPS - Los Angeles, Dallas, Ashburn | 512MB, 20GB SSD, 2000GB BW, 10Gbps DDoS – 40% Recurring!



## Profuse-Jim (Dec 22, 2015)

*PhotonVPS* features an array of SSD Cloud Hosting solutions to meet the needs of any prospective customer. A wide range of our SSD Cloud Hosting can be used for the following:VPN Tunnel, PPTP, Email Server for Work Group, Intranet System, Database, Game Server MMORPG, General Websites, Webhosting, Reseller Hosting and MORE!All services include the following:- Tier 4 Datacenter in Downtown Los Angeles, CA & Dallas, TX- Disaster Planning N+2 Setup (Hardware, Generators, AC, Routers, Switches, Staff!)- In-house On-site Staff!- 10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!- You can view our ASN here: https://bgp.he.net/AS40676- BGP optimized by Noction Intelligent Routing- 24x7x365 semi-managed support- ShopperApproved gives us 5 Stars!
 


*** 40% off recurring with CHRISTMAS2015 for Dallas & Ashburn services! ***


 


*** Free DirectAdmin/cPanel/Plesk with any SSD3 or higher plans! ***

Linux SSD Cloud Hosting Plans- CentOS 6.6 & 7.0 64bit- Debian 7 64bit- Fedora 20 64bit- Ubuntu 14 64bitSSD X


512 MB RAM

20GB SSD Disk Space

2000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$5.95 ($3.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD 1


1GB RAM

30GB SSD Disk Space

4000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$10.95 ($6.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD 2


2GB RAM

30GB SSD Disk Space

8000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$20.95 ($12.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD 3


4GB RAM

50GB SSD Disk Space

16000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free cPanel/Plesk!*

$40.95 ($24.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD 4


8GB RAM

70GB SSD Disk Space

32000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free cPanel/Plesk!*

$80.95 ($48.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD 5


16GB RAM

130GB SSD Disk Space

64000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free cPanel/Plesk!*

$160.95 ($96.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


Windows SSD Cloud Hosting Plans- Windows 2003 Datacenter 32 & 64bit - Windows 2008 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)- Windows 2008 Datacenter R2 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)- Windows 2012 Datacenter 64bit (Windows SSD1 or higher)SSD Windows X


512 MB RAM

20GB SSD Disk Space

2000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$10.95 ($6.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD Windows 1


1GB RAM

30GB SSD Disk Space

4000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$15.95 ($9.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD Windows 2


2GB RAM

40GB SSD Disk Space

8000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

$25.95 ($15.39 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD Windows 3


4GB RAM

50GB SSD Disk Space

16000GB Bandwidth

100Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free Plesk!*

$45.95 ($27.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD Windows 4


8GB RAM

70GB SSD Disk Space

32000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free Plesk!*

$85.95 ($51.39 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


SSD Windows 5


16GB RAM

130GB SSD Disk Space

64000GB Bandwidth

1000Mbit Port

1 IP

*10Gbps DDoS Mitigation!*

*Free Plesk!*

$165.95 ($99.57 with 40% off recurring using CHRISTMAS2015)

Order Now


Addons:cPanel: $12.00/MonthParallels Plesk: $12.00/MonthDirectAdmin: $6.00/MonthReviewshttps://www.shopperapproved.com/certificates/www.photonvps.com/www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6408464www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6244049www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6241571www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6236851www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6396805www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6437972www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6611442www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6626398www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6621753www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=6622950www.webhostingstuff.com/comments/PhotonVPS-22172.htmlTest IPs:Test IPv4 Los Angeles: 216.99.153.26Test IPv6 Los Angeles: 2604:6600:0:c::2Test IPv4 Dallas: 45.34.12.147Test IPv6 Dallas: 2604:6600:2000:6::3Los Angeles, California Looking Glass:http://lg.lax.psychz.net/Dallas, Texas Looking Glass:http://lg.texas.psychz.netAshburn, Virginia Looking Glass:http://lg.va.psychz.net/- Lightning Speed Network!- Fastest ROUTES to Asia!F.A.Q. Q: How long does it take to setup a SSD Cloud? A: Setup is instant, however it may take up to an hour to deploy your SSD Cloud. Q: Where are your servers located? A: Los Angeles, California, Dallas, TX, and Ashburn ,VA!Q: Are you a reseller or do you own your hardware? A: We are not a reseller and we own all the server and routers.Q: How long have you been in business? A: PhotonVPS - Since 2008; Profuse Solutions - Since 1999Q: Can you help transfer our data? A: Typically we can do this as long as you have the data in a cPanel or DirectAdmin panel.Q: What happens if I go over the monthly-allocated bandwidth? A: Your cloud will be suspended until bandwidth resets or you’ll have to upgrade to a higher package.Q: When does bandwidth reset then? A: Bandwidth is reset on the 1st of each month.Q: Do you allow adult content? A: Yes, we allow legal adult content on our servers.Q: Do you allow VPN & proxies on your server? A: Yes, you we allow VPN & proxies on our servers.Q: What methods do you accept for payment? A: Currently we accept all Major Credit Cards, Paypal, and Alipay.Q: Do you have any discounts for longer payment periods? A: Sure do, we offer 2 months free on annual payment cycles!If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) photonvps.comCome join the PhotonVPS social networks! Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/PhotonVPSFacebook: https://www.facebook.com/PhotonVPSGoogle+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/117779475317703707923/LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/photonvps


----------

